

Machiavelli, Comedian - benbreen
http://publicdomainreview.org/2015/08/05/machiavelli-comedian/

======
zhemao
Well, if you subscribe to the theory that The Prince was actually a piece of
satire. It's not surprising that Machiavelli would write comedies.

~~~
x5n1
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niccol%C3%B2_Machiavelli](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niccol%C3%B2_Machiavelli)
"He also wrote comedies, carnival songs, and poetry. His personal
correspondence is renowned in the Italian language."

It makes a lot of sense that The Prince was an over the top dark comedy.

------
jacques_chester
_La Mandragola_ is a very entertaining play, and can actually be read in
translation without much fuss or ceremony.

I'd recommend it to anyone.

------
Zigurd
Belfagor is also pretty good. It's about a demon sent to investigate why, when
they get to hell, men blame women for their problems. Hilarity ensues.

